# So...am i the only one thats actually GLAD the superbowl is over?



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 6, 2012)

If i wasn't such a die-hard nfl fan i wouldn't have even watched the game yesterday. I only watched because I haven't missed a super bowl since i first starting watching football when i was about 4 years old.

I usually manage to find a team to root for but its hard to be excited when you just seen the very same super bowl just a few years prior. I for one was not excited to see a repeat (no matter the result). usually unless i like the team thats already won one (or won one recently) I usually root for the team who hasn't been there or hasnt been in awhile. 

I really could have cared less no matter who won. either way i knew id get it rammed down my throat for the next 6 months that either tom brady or eli manning is the "greatest qb ever" which has already started happening thanks to the media. 

im sorry but the Giants DEFENSE deserves a LOT more credit than manning. Also...id like to point out tom brady laid an egg which is funny because i don't associate him with someone who chokes under pressure but the safety and horribly thrown passes say otherwise.


Overall it was a decent game. Not the best SB ive ever seen but it was okay...at least it was competitive and did have some level of drama at the end of the game. i was hoping for a lil more back and fourth.



I personally can't wait till next year. I really hope we see some new teams in the playoffs again (and hopefully superbowl too cuz i cant take another NE v. NYG superbowl!)


anyone else feel the same/similar or am i just crazy?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 6, 2012)

I was glad when the half time performance was over more than anything!


----------



## Total Head (Feb 6, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> I was glad when the half time performance was over more than anything!



lol. during the whole performance i was completely mesmerized by that rickety old bitch and how very bendy she still is. i don't care what's festering on her i'd still fuck her rotten.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 6, 2012)

I loved seeing bellacheat and miss brady get whupped again 

As for Madonna as soon as that skank stood up on her throne and stuck her crotch out, I ran and hid. No telling what will fly out of her nasty growler


----------



## pphaze (Feb 6, 2012)

im still pissed the packers didnt return, but you gotta give it to eli though he did his thing all season! 

and rodgers!


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 7, 2012)

you know. whats sad is i thought the halftime performance wasn't half bad considering who the NFL has hired in most recent years. what i liked most was the special effects/light show going on. it was pretty impressive. madonna was well...madonna. for being in her 50s she actually looked pretty good. the only thing that gave her age away was the way she moved sometimes...looked slightly stiff which is common for older adults.. musically im not a fan of anyone that performed at halftime but the visual performance was nice.

Rogers and the packers had a great year haze. i can't agree more. unfortunately i think they suffered from #1 seed syndrome. idk how many time ive seen the #1 ranked team in the AFC/NFC fold like a cheap suit in the playoffs. idk why but for YEARS ive seen that happen. some blame it on the bye week but i disagree as the pats and 49ers played possibly their best games of the year after the bye wk. im not sure what it is. 

I just hope NEXT YEAR that we see a team not named the patriots or giants in the superbowl. thats how i end up hating teams...i thought the patriots were a good team until they kept winning superbowls and all the media could do was talk about tom brady and MNF/SNF rammed the patriots down our throat by featuring them in 2 or so games on BOTH SNF and MNF. it gets old when all you hear about is one guy or one team ALLLLLLLLLL the time. 

This year i was really pulling for the underdogs. Texans, Bengals, 49ers, Lions, etc. ALL teams that no one really expected to make the playoffs at the beginning of the year. i hope they dont fall off next year and have just as good a season as they all did this year. 

I love football as much as anyone but when i start thinking about the superbowl and realize its probably gonna come down to the same 4-5 teams i cringe. 

i loved the playoffs though. i see every game except pats v. den but that was by choice because i knew going in that it was gonna be a 1 sided beat down. the saints v. lions = highly entertaining. den v. pit = highly entertaining...saints v. 49ers = the game of the playoffs if u ask me and im not just saying it cuz im 49er fan either. it was truly epic imo. a game that was a defensive battle most of the way. the saints erasing a 17 point 49er lead...surprisingly alex smith v brees had an epic last 4-5 min offense back and fourth battle. the saints looking like they had it won with a min and a half left then the 49ers getting that last second touchdown...ah. it was awesome.. you couldn't have written it better for a movie. 

am i the only one that thinks the NE era is over? ive noticed in the last year or so they are really starting to slip. I think brady has seen better days and i dont think NE can buy another superbowl even if they do have lots of big name players. i felt by for chad johnson though. he suffered a lot of horrible seasons with the bengals even though he was highly productive. i was kinda pulling for him to get a superbowl ring even though i hate the pats lol. 

the giants are pretty epic this year. they are the 1st team to win a SB with only 9 regular season wins. thats a sign of good defense as their offense wasn't amazing consistently. its the D that carried them most of the way. 

its funny that this was the year of the QB/TE or watever but imo the best teams this year played great defense like the giants, 49ers, Ravens, etc. i think SF and NYG had the best defenses of the yr. it was proven in their NFC championship game where the only difference in the game really was the two SF turnovers. 

ahh i could talk football forever.

i was talking to a friend yesterday about some of the awesome playoff/sb moments of the last 10-20 years and it brought up lots of good memories...like the titans v. bills "music city miracle". i was just a kid jumping up and down in the living room when i seen that. lol. or how upset i was when the titans got stopped on the 1 yd line against the rams in the superbowl that very same year...or the great packers teams of the 90s made up of guys like favre, dorsey leavens, reggie white, antonio freeman, etc. just good stuff. 

damn i love football.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 7, 2012)

At the beginning of the season my bold ass prediction was Bills Lions Superbowl.. at least that fantasy lasted for a few weeks until the Bills died. This year was also the first year the Superbowl got on my nerves but this was the first year I didn't feel my constant instinctual hatred for the Patriots it was a weird feeling. Im glad the game was close but I really didn't have a favorite between the two. Maybe its just the hangover from the first time the Lions have actually had a chance and In a few years ill be back to normal after hopefully a few more runs in the playoffs so Im not so bidder we dont go all the way lol.


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 7, 2012)

Im smoking a few 'superbowls' right now.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 7, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> At the beginning of the season my bold ass prediction was Bills Lions Superbowl.. at least that fantasy lasted for a few weeks until the Bills died. This year was also the first year the Superbowl got on my nerves but this was the first year I didn't feel my constant instinctual hatred for the Patriots it was a weird feeling. Im glad the game was close but I really didn't have a favorite between the two. Maybe its just the hangover from the first time the Lions have actually had a chance and In a few years ill be back to normal after hopefully a few more runs in the playoffs so Im not so bidder we dont go all the way lol.


not a bad prediction though for being so bold. the bills started off great. whoopin ass and takin names...same goes for the lions. i was excited to see them both doing well. bills fell off after like week 5-6 i think and the lions had a slump after their first loss but recovered nicely and at least stayed close enough to have a chance against the saints. even the lead at one point. so i was pulling for them. 

idk about the bills but i really think the lions are for real. i think next year they will be somewhere near the top of their division.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Feb 7, 2012)

I sure as hell hope so It would be nice to experience another real NFL season in Detroit once again.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Feb 8, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> I sure as hell hope so It would be nice to experience another real NFL season in Detroit once again.


I know the feeling...sorta. the 49ers sucked since around 03 until now. surely not as long as the lions have had losing seasons but when this all started around 03 ppl would laugh at you for being a 49er fan all the way up until...well...this year really..now being a 49er fan isnt so bad.

i know the lions have that rep though...ever since barry was gone the lions really slid for years. not to poke fun but the lions had that rep of "this is the team to bet against" no matter who they play in most cases. the 9ers were the same way. so were the rams and bills for a long time...Cleveland has a similar rep. 

it seems like lately we only have a handful of teams that fans consider really good. its sad and gets old. I like a good competition between ALL teams in the league. lets face it...any team that starts to get the "dynasty" reputation is hated by anyone who isnt a diehard fan of the team. 


Detroit really looks solid though. I dont think its a fluke. i think they finally have their sh*t together and i expect next year to be as good.


----------

